# Is $50k AUD a sustainable salary?



## Mr.P (May 27, 2011)

Hello

Wanting to know if $50 AUD is a sufficient salary for a young couple moving to Australia?

Is it average or above average to the standard living wage?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I take it you mean $50,000 if so it's below average, which is about $60000. But depending on what you do you might not get more!

If you can live on it depends on where you live and what type of lifestyle you are expecting.


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Lots of factors*

The average Australian salary ranges between 57k in Tasmania to 76k in the ACT (lots of politiicans with fat paychecks driving it up), so while 50 isn't substantially lower it depends on several things, such as what kind of lifestyle you are used to living where you are and what expectations you have of Australia, there are certainly places that are substantially higher priced to live in terms of accomodation but there are areas within those further suburbs etc that are affordable, keep in mind socialized healthcare so that is not an additional expense like it is in some countries. 

Its really hard to say, the costs of Goods is about on par with most places, the Australian dollar is very strong right now. Fuel, Electronics etc are more expensive than most places. Your tax bracket would be 19% at that income, take a look at the area you want to live in at accomodation etc and see if you are willing to make it work I guess.

Good luck


----------



## OzMove (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the key is that a couple can have double income, so if you say $50K each then you are looking at a annual salary of $100,000 which is more than enough to live very nicely. Maybe one earns slightly less and you have a joint income of $80,000, think that should be ok for two people. But others here should know better than me.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

OzMove said:


> I think the key is that a couple can have double income, so if you say $50K each then you are looking at a annual salary of $100,000 which is more than enough to live very nicely. Maybe one earns slightly less and you have a joint income of $80,000, think that should be ok for two people. But others here should know better than me.


hye what about 68k aud after tax...
would that be ok for a family of 3.


----------



## OzMove (Jul 20, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye what about 68k aud after tax...
> would that be ok for a family of 3.


As the guys say, it all depends on how much you spend. I think it certainly could be enough to start off with. But what is enough?


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

I ersonally think it is enough to make a start, but it all comes down to how much you can spend(save). Assume transportation cost the same, renting a place that is $50 cheaper weekly (which is definitely possible if you search hard enough) can save you 2.5k in a year, and hey, that's $2500 MORE disposable income!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

100k for two people is average. 50k for two people well there ya go significanrtly below average.


----------

